

Ask HN: Would you hire me for an internship? - GFKjunior

I'm 23, and received my degree in finance this May. While trading forex I came across something called a Java API, started the online Stanford Java course, and from that point is was over, I fell love with programming.<p>I have been coding for a little less than a year, going through a few Python books and coding every exercise, but it didn't really “click” till about 4 or 5 months ago. Since then I taught myself C and recently Ruby.<p>I've made a few usable programs this past summer in addition to reading stacks of books; K&#38;R, half-way through The Linux Programming Interface, Eloquent Ruby, Debugging with gdb, Web Application Hackers Handbook, and others.<p>Small, safe, secure Ruby server. Work in progress. https://github.com/Ghostface-jr/Rube<p>C workout application that I used to print out a daily workout regimen. https://github.com/Ghostface-jr/Workout-Generator<p>C app that uses the Leafly.com api to retrieve information. 
https://github.com/Ghostface-jr/Leafly-app<p>I found that I really like networking, unix, and security. I  am learning how to use Metasploit, nmap, ect and am working my way through exploiting some machines; Metasploitable, Windows XP, stuff like that. I am also have considerable knowledge of web application security, especially relating to Ruby-on-Rails. I know I still have a lot to learn but am excited, motivated, and ready to contribute starting on day one.<p>So anyway, I'm looking to move to the Bay Area or Seattle asap, if you were a tech company would you hire me for an internship with a full time evaluation after 5 or 6 months? I ask because I feel like I'm at the very beginning of the learning curve and when I see posts of amazing projects by people younger than me on HN I question my abilities.
======
johnnyg
I see that you are a Texas libertarian. Me too!

CPAP.com is based on out of Houston, TX. We sell CPAP equipment for the
treatment of Sleep Apnea.

We are a LAMP shop. If you'd like a one hour skills test over etherpad clone
and skype, please email me at johnny.goodman@cpap.com.

Other tips:

1\. Put your email in your HN profile. It'll help people interested contact
you more easily.

2\. How are your relational db chops? A basic understanding of SELECTs/JOINs
along with a basic familiarity with any language (php, python, javascript,
ruby, c, java, etc) are the raw materials to make a "should we train him"
company decision go in your favor.

Welcome to HN and coding. :)

~~~
GFKjunior
Very cool! Thanks for the info, that was exactly the type of advice I was
looking for. I've only used postgres as a backend for metasploit so my
background is limited. I'll definitely do some research and learn more about
databases.

